# Longest Flexi lead available?



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

I think my 5m flexi lead is too short, so looking for a longer one. It must be tape lead. I have found a 8m Maxi flexi or a 8m Giant flexi. Are these the longest flexi make?


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Bella has 8m but it isnt tape. It's th flexi comfort long 1. I have never heard of any style of flexi lead longer than 8m.


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Tia has an 8m flexi, as ive not seen any longer ones. 
But now we just use the long line as its much easier and longer.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

I find the long line difficult to handle because you can't pull him away from something instantly. Cos the flexi is constantly in tension you can lock it in an instant and pull, or reel him in. He has a 10m long line, so i suppose an 8m flexi is near enough the same. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2011)

I found when using the long line i just kept looping it up whenever there was a slack, so it is easier to reel him in if needed.... just cos i expect itd be hard to find a flexi that is as long as a long line


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> I find the long line difficult to handle because you can't pull him away from something instantly. Cos the flexi is constantly in tension you can lock it in an instant and pull, or reel him in. He has a 10m long line, so i suppose an 8m flexi is near enough the same. Thanks.


As you know Bella gets loads of off lead... but when we have used the flexi, 8m really is signifcantly longer than 5 and gives them much more freedom (I have used both a 5 and 8m flexi on her).


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Do you think the Maxi or the Giant is better? They are both 8m in length, but the Maxi is for dogs up to 50kg and the Giant is for dogs up to 75kg. Ollie's current flexi is for dogs up to 60kg, so would the Maxi be lighter than the Giant? The Giant is a different shape too, so would this make it easier to hold?

http://www.vetuk.co.uk/dog-accessories-dog-leads-c-628_127/flexi-maxi-retractable-dog-lead-p-4672 - Maxi

http://www.vetuk.co.uk/dog-accessor...giant-extra-large-retractable-dog-lead-p-4668 - Giant


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> Do you think the Maxi or the Giant is better? They are both 8m in length, but the Maxi is for dogs up to 50kg and the Giant is for dogs up to 75kg. Ollie's current flexi is for dogs up to 60kg, so would the Maxi be lighter than the Giant? The Giant is a different shape too, so would this make it easier to hold?
> 
> Flexi Maxi Retractable Dog Lead - From £21.06 - Maxi
> 
> Flexi Giant Extra Large Retractable Dog Lead - From £34.74 - Giant


We have the Giant one for Tia, as she's quiet big and very strong. And also have the smaller ones for some of the other dogs (although im not sure if they are maxi.) But the other smaller flexi's are alot lighter, the giant is quite heavy in comparison and personally I dont find it anymore comfortable to hold.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

We have a 8m flexi I believe its the longest one they do.

We also have a Flexi Longe (Lunge line for horses by Flexi) - Again though its only about the same length as our 8m Flexi, only about 1/2 metre longer.

I only use the tape ones  Millie isnt a chewer but they just see to thin the cable ones 

Good luck finding the right one

In case it helps our Longe Flexi is very very similar to the giant one (The handle is sort of at the top and the bulk of the tape is directly underneath) - I find it perfectly comfortable for longer walks


----------

